# how does a globe valve operates ?



## Tigerboss (Jan 20, 2011)

I am an apprentice plumber and just joined this site hoping to learn from season plumbers . I have a little knowledge about plumbing parts and function and i need to know how does a globe valve operates ?
I would really appreciate if someone answer my question


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Tigerboss said:


> I am an apprentice plumber and just joined this site hoping to learn from season plumbers . I have a little knowledge about plumbing parts and function and i need to know how does a globe valve operates ?
> I would really appreciate if someone answer my question


*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

A globe valve is the only valve that can be installed anywhere in the world, thus the name *globe *valve.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> A globe valve is the only valve that can be installed anywhere in the world, thus the name *globe *valve.


Oh Christ... You made me shoot soda out of my nose....:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I hat to sound like a dick but.........................that seems like a question the plumber (s) you are working under could answer/show you in like 10 seconds.

This is of course assuming you are actually an apprentice. 



Tigerboss said:


> I am an apprentice plumber and just joined this site hoping to learn from season plumbers . I have a little knowledge about plumbing parts and function and i need to know how does a globe valve operates ?
> I would really appreciate if someone answer my question


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

TM, is that you? :jester:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That question is on one of the various Illinois civil service exams for plumbers at state facilities.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Righty tighty, lefty lucy..............


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

2 smooth surfaces... :thumbup:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

A globe valve spins continously counterclockwise just like the earth


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Tigerboss said:


> I am an apprentice plumber and just joined this site hoping to learn from season plumbers . I have a little knowledge about plumbing parts and function and i need to know how does a globe valve operates ?
> I would really appreciate if someone answer my question


Google _Globe Valve_ and do a little research.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey PlumbUs has a globe valve in his Avatar.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> Google _Globe Valve_ and do a little research.


Too Lazy? Just Click Here...


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

These guy's are just bustin your balls , the answer to your question is very simple .... They work great when new, when old remove and replace with a ball valve unless you are throttling and then replace with a new globe or perhaps butterfly.

Lifer...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What happened to Tigerboss? Another one that's been run-off.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Turn it one way and its off ... turn it the other way and it on...

Thats how they work


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

The question on the Illinois Civil Service test wanted to know where the pressure was, above or below the seat.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

jjbex said:


> The question on the Illinois Civil Service test wanted to know where the pressure was, above or below the seat.


Wow if I can answer that I can get a cushy civil service job... :thumbup:

35 hour work week, great benefits, and be able to goof off all week...
I could handle that....

I'd probably have to do side jobs on nights and weekends just so I could feel productive....:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Wow if I can answer that I can get a cushy civil service job... :thumbup:
> 
> 35 hour work week, great benefits, and be able to goof off all week...
> I could handle that....
> ...


It's one of 40 questions. There are plumber's math, code and general knowledge. It's not a cushy job, at least the one I applied for. It's to be a plumber at a state university, it involves a lot of drain rodding, especially in the female dorms.


----------



## ReelPlumber (Jan 14, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> What happened to Tigerboss? Another one that's been run-off.


 Why is that? :blink:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ReelPlumber said:


> Why is that? :blink:


Fear of an introduction I guess....

Seems to be an epidemic....:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ReelPlumber said:


> Why is that? :blink:


 



I think he's been run off because he can't take the heat. When Plumbing zone members think a newby isn't a plumber, they get harassed alot.

On a similar note, I've seen a number of guys show up at a plumbing company saying they are plumbers, they know what they're doing, blah, blah, blah, only to be fired shortly thereafter because they wer not who they said they were. You cannot BS your way through this trade.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Globe valves are a product of Clinton administration.... Made by Nafta


----------



## bwing (Feb 16, 2011)

what does it matter as along as works


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

bwing said:


> what does it matter as along as works


Hi have we met? :whistling2:


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

jjbex said:


> The question on the Illinois Civil Service test wanted to know where the pressure was, above or below the seat.


...thats assuming it was installed correctly...


----------



## virtigo31 (Mar 27, 2011)

*globe valve*

A globe valve CANNOT be installed anywhere. It is not a full port or a full open valve. It has physics like a gate valve. But where a gate valve is like a cylinder, a globe valve is like a wedge. These type of valves are meant for steam/heat lines and a specifically need for they're slow closing action. These systems cannot have a pressure hammer, a ball valve or butterfly valve would cause this effect because they close quick and produce back pressure and if there's no means of expansion near by, it might be detrimental. In either case you should still take it slow with every valve and pay attention to the type of valve and its procedure. For example a fire hydrant should only operate when fully open.

I hope this answers your question


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

virtigo31 said:


> A globe valve CANNOT be installed anywhere. It is not a full port or a full open valve. It has physics like a gate valve. But where a gate valve is like a cylinder, a globe valve is like a wedge. These type of valves are meant for steam/heat lines and a specifically need for they're slow closing action. These systems cannot have a pressure hammer, a ball valve or butterfly valve would cause this effect because they close quick and produce back pressure and if there's no means of expansion near by, it might be detrimental. In either case you should still take it slow with every valve and pay attention to the type of valve and its procedure. For example a fire hydrant should only operate when fully open.
> 
> I hope this answers your question


Every compression style faucet ever installed, including sillcocks, are essentially globe valves, so they can be installed pretty much anywhere a faucet can be installed.


----------



## virtigo31 (Mar 27, 2011)

*globe valve*

Ok yeah it can be used on faucets or is the same physics rather. You still CANNOT use it where full open/port valves are required.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

virtigo31 said:


> Ok yeah it can be used on faucets or is the same physics rather. You still CANNOT use it where full open/port valves are required.


And just so I know where are the locations that would require a full port valve.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

virtigo31 said:


> Ok yeah I'm Gonna Go Introduce Myself...


Good Idea! :thumbup:

Here's Where... http://www.plumbingzone.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=3


----------

